# Help!!!!!



## Bolero (Dec 3, 2006)

HELP!!!!!! I haven't seen this before..........they look lost to me. How do I stop other plants from getting it and how is it treated.

All the other plants around these are clean so far and I don't know why this would happen. I water twice a week and have only had the plants a month or so..........I repotted when I got them and they were healthy then.

Thanks

Darren


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2006)

no expert here but my guess would be rot, particularly crown rot on the last 3 pics


----------



## Bolero (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I've finally worked out what's happened. I watered one day when the evening was going to be cool........the plants above these seedlings probably dripped down onto the plants and water sat on the leaves and axils while the cool air was around and this has caused rot and fungus. I guess these plants were underneath some other plants that continually dripped all night as it hasn't affected any other plants so far.

Well we live and learn........I just have to water earlier in the day next time (I did know better but didn't think it would be a problem this late in the year with summer upon us). And keep the seedlings away from the bottom shelf until the top plants dry out a bit.

Thanks


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 3, 2006)

I think your right on. Looks like they got wet and cold on the same night.

Jon


----------



## TADD (Dec 3, 2006)

I would remove them quickly from your collection and dispose of them. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 3, 2006)

You could spray with daconil or phyton 27 and hoe for the best. The last couple look like they past the point of return, but the first one looks like it will recover.

Kyle


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the plants in the first and 3rd pics might be salvage with some surgery, and phyton 27 and cinnamen.

The first plant cut off the leaves below the rot, an dose up with the above.

The other plant try pulling off the effected leves and dose.

The plant in the second plant looks like its got it to the core. you could try to see whats left after removing all effected leaves, but it doesn't look like much at this point. 

You might also consider a general prophylactic spraying of physan over your collecton.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm glad you figured out the problem, Darren. Sorry about the plants -- I agree with Rick.


----------



## Bolero (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone......I feel so stupid and should have known better.

Well hopefully it won't happen again. Not sure if I can get Physan here but there must be something similar in Australia.

Have ordered replacement plants this morning......I won't let it happen to them.

;-)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2006)

Bolero said:


> Thanks everyone......I feel so stupid and should have known better.
> 
> Well hopefully it won't happen again. Not sure if I can get Physan here but there must be something similar in Australia.
> 
> ...


As we say in NYC, "You can get anything for the right price." :evil:


----------



## Bolero (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes well, a replacement is a short term solution.......no matter the price.

lol


----------

